# Klemmstange für Standboxen



## dragonlort (3. September 2013)

*Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Hallo,
Hoffe das ich der richtige bereich dafür wen nicht bitte verschieben.

Also da ich ein 6 Monaten Alten Sohn habe und der bald krabbeln kann, muss ich meine Boxen irgendwie sicher das er die nicht umschmeißen tut und sich weh tuen kann.

Da ist mir die Idee gekommmen Klemmstangen auf dem Boxen und an der denke zu befestigen. Nur ist die frage welche Stangen dafür geignet sind? Oder gibt eine bessere Alternative?

Wen es Klemmstangen werden sollte man die in der Höher verstellen können.


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Du könntest die Box auch mit einem (Stahl-) Seil an der Decke befestigen, das ist billig, modular und sieht nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## dragonlort (3. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Das wäre auch eine idee möchte aber ungern löcher in der box Bohren


----------



## Deeron (3. September 2013)

Wie Hoch sind die Boxen (mit Stativ fals vorhanden)? Und wie schwer sind sie? Kannst du Fotos von der gegenwärtigen Situation machen?


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*



> Das wäre auch eine idee möchte aber ungern löcher in der box Bohren


 
Das ist verständlich, du könntest aber auch etwa kleben.


----------



## dragonlort (3. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Also hier erstmal die bilder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also es ist wichtig das die boxen auf dem boden gedrückt werden, so da er die nciht umschmeißen kann.
Es sind zwar schrägen bei den Standboxen da aber die Boxen stehen Vor den schrägen das heißt wen man von der box nach oben schaut ist keine schräge im weg.

Wen ich noch mehr bilder machen soll sagt bescheid


----------



## dethacc (3. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Im Heimkino-Bilderthread auf der letzten Seite das mit den Brettern oder so unter den Boxen wäre doch auch eine Idee da die standfüße ja sowieso geschraubt sind und so tauschen und erweitern lassen?


----------



## dragonlort (3. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

habe grade mal rein gesehen, würde bei mir aber ******* ausehen und mein sohn könnte sich trosdem an den ecken/ Kanten verletzen.


----------



## Deeron (3. September 2013)

Also bei den Weißen Frontlautsprechern sehe ich (!) keinen Handlungsbedarf. Sie dürften Schwer genug sein um nicht von einem Krabbelnden Kind umgeworfen werden zu können. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Wenn der kleine dann erstmal laufen kann, wird er auch verstehen, wenn du ihm sagst, dass er nicht an/auf den Lautsprechern spielen darf. 

Bei den kleinen schwarzen würde ich dir ein kurzes Bodenstativ empfehlen. Am besten mit schwenkbarem Kopf, sodass du sie gut ausrichten kannst.


----------



## dragonlort (3. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Also ich sehe auch kein problem mit den Standboxen aber meine frau 
Hast du mal ein link zu so eine Bodenstative?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Ich würde da zb eine größere Holz- oder Steinplatte nehmen und die entweder unterhalb der Box verschrauben ( möglicherweise geht ja die Verschraubung bei den Standfüssen ), oder man setzt auf die Platte einen Rahmen wo die Boxen drin stehen


----------



## Deeron (3. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

K&M 23310 Table Stand 

Sowas zum Beispiel. Dafür gibts dann entsprechende Gelenke um den Lautsprecher noch ausrichten zu können.

(Schonmal geschaut ob vlt ein Unter-die-Decke hängen der Lautsprecher möglich ist?)


----------



## dragonlort (3. September 2013)

Also das stative ist ja für ein Tisch, meine rear steht ja schon auf die ständer und den muss ich irgendwie stabiler machen da er leicht zu kippen ist. Eigenbau nicht von mir, mache morgen mal Foto von den stander und Füßen.


Mit der steinplatte/ Holzplatte ist auch eine gute idee, da ist halt nur die Frage wie kann man die standboxen da rein stellen ohne das später Kratzer an den boxen kommt.
Also wen er doch drang geht und die bewegen tut, da man ja nur eine kleine Erhöhung hat wo die boxen drin sind.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du deine Boxen einfach mittels eines Gitters generell schützt? D.h. einfach ein Laufstallgitter vor die Boxen stellst? Das ist dann bei Bedarf schnell wieder weggeräumt und kostet nicht die Welt.

Das Problem ist nämlich eher nicht, dass dein Kind die Boxen umschmeisst, sondern eher, dass die Kalotten eingedrückt werden, Bauklötze und Kekse in der Bassreflexöffnung verschwinden und solche Dinge. Da nützt nur konsequent fernhalten. Für meine Kinder war das Wohnzimmer in dem Alter absolut tabu...


----------



## dragonlort (5. September 2013)

Das Problem ist er das ich zwar eine 70 qm Wohnung habe, aber nur 2.5 Zimmer habe.  Hier halten sich alle ganzen Tag im Wohnzimmer auf.

An den membramen kommt der kleine nicht da ich gitterschutz habe sind nur im Moment ab.

Mir geht es ja auch erstmal nur um die erste krabbel Zeit.


----------



## Deeron (5. September 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Also das stative ist ja für ein Tisch, meine rear steht ja schon auf die ständer und den muss ich irgendwie stabiler machen da er leicht zu kippen ist. Eigenbau nicht von mir, mache morgen mal Foto von den stander und Füßen.
> 
> Mit der steinplatte/ Holzplatte ist auch eine gute idee, da ist halt nur die Frage wie kann man die standboxen da rein stellen ohne das später Kratzer an den boxen kommt.
> Also wen er doch drang geht und die bewegen tut, da man ja nur eine kleine Erhöhung hat wo die boxen drin sind.



Also wenn man Physikalischen Gesetzen trauen darf (und davon gehe ich irgendwie aus), fallen Boxen auf kleinem Ständer nicht so leicht um wie welche auf hohen Ständern. Hebelgesetz und sowas. Wenn dann noch die Bodenplatte vergrößert wird, stehen die Teile meißt doch schon verdammt sicher.

Und ein "Tisch"stativ kann auch auf den Boden gestellt werden.


Ohne euch jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen: Aber bei dem was ihr für vorstellungen habt, wie ihr eure Wohnung für das Baby sichern müsst, finde ich (!!!), übertreibt ihr etwas.
Stellt die Boxen einfach an die Wand und gut. Schraubt wenns sein muss noch ein paar Winkel in die wand und bindet die Lautsprecher fest. Alles andere wäre meiner Meinung nach zu Aufwändig und nicht mehr sinnvoll.

Edit: Generell sollten die Frontlautsprecher wenn dann auch nicht auf dem Boden stehen . Wenn Mami oder Papi Musik hört und der kleine dann davor lang krabbelt sind seine Ohren, direkt auf der Höhe der Lautsprecher.


----------



## dragonlort (5. September 2013)

Also meine persönliche Meinung ist das auch alles übertrieben ist, aber man muss halt Kompromisse eingehen. 
Ich könnte ihr wenigsten schon mal teilweise von über Zeugen das die standboxen nicht umfallen werden.

Bei den rear sieht es aber alladings anders aus, die stehen zwar wie eine 1 aber man brauch nur leicht gegen drücke und die wackeln schon richtig.

Das problem ist auch das sie sich in solchen Sachen schnell beiflussen läst.

Die Hebamme mit ihrer Vorstellungen^^


----------



## Zappaesk (5. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*



Deeron schrieb:


> Ohne euch jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen: Aber bei dem was ihr für vorstellungen habt, wie ihr eure Wohnung für das Baby sichern müsst, finde ich (!!!), übertreibt ihr etwas.



Mal ne Frage, hast du selber Kinder? Oder argumentierst du hier aus der Stellung des naiven Junggesellen heraus?

Generell sind Kinder sehr neugierig und stillen diese Neugierde hemmungslos. Wenn sie mal Krabbeln fangen sie auch sehr schnell an sich überall hochzuziehen und dann wirds gerade mit Boxen auf Ständern schnell kritisch. Nicht umsonst liegen bei den meisten Leuten mit Kindern im kritischen Alter keine zerbrechlichen Gegenstände in Reichweite der Kinderhände. Wers nicht gleich wegräumt, der machts, nachdem etwas kaputt gegangen ist...

Wie sind denn die Kabel an den Boxen angebracht, verlaufen die innerhalb des Ständers oder hängen dir einfach so runter? Im letzten Fall wird sich jedes normale Kind irgendwann daran festhalten und hochziehen wollen. Dabei kippt dann der LS recht schnell vom Ständer oder eben der ganze Ständer. Das dumme dabei ist nur, dass das Zeug dann eben u.U. auf Kind fällt.

Deswegen würde ich die Anlage mittels entsprechender Gitter schützen. Da biste sicher das nichts passiert, weil das Kind nicht an die kritischen Teile rankommt. Solche Gitter kosten praktisch nix und sind komplett reversibel entfernbar.


----------



## dragonlort (5. September 2013)

Also die ständer haben zwar eine kabeldurch Führung aber das loch ist zu klein um meine Kabel durch zu ziehen, also hängen die da runter. Ich mache später mal ein Bild.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Mit der steinplatte/ Holzplatte ist auch eine gute idee, da ist halt nur die Frage wie kann man die standboxen da rein stellen ohne das später Kratzer an den boxen kommt.
> Also wen er doch drang geht und die bewegen tut, da man ja nur eine kleine Erhöhung hat wo die boxen drin sind.



Man könnte den Sockelbereich mit einer Folie bekleben wie zb Maskierfolie.
Generell kannst nur du abchecken welcher Aufwand in welcher Höhe nötig wäre um eine Box zu kippen


----------



## Zappaesk (5. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Also die ständer haben zwar eine kabeldurch Führung aber das loch ist zu klein um meine Kabel durch zu ziehen, also hängen die da runter. Ich mache später mal ein Bild.



Sprich an den Kabeln kann man sich wunderbar hochziehen und dabei alles umschmeißen...


----------



## dragonlort (5. September 2013)

Ja aber richtig^^


----------



## Deeron (5. September 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, hast du selber Kinder? Oder argumentierst du hier aus der Stellung des naiven Junggesellen heraus?



Nein ich habe keine Kinder.
Aber brauche ich denn Kinder um Erfahrung in der Personen und Verkehrssicherung zu haben?

Von daher würde ich mich in Sachen Personenschutz nicht als naiv und in dem Sinne als blauäugig oder gutgläubig bezeichnen.

Und Junggeselle im Sinne von Solo bin ich nicht.

So viel dazu. 

Aber nach dem Kommentar des TE's auf meinen, finde ich, stehe ich nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung da.

Zusammengefasst: Die hinteren Boxen verändern und/oder saven, die vorderen näher an die Wand.

Alles nur meine Meinung.


----------



## dragonlort (5. September 2013)

Also ich finde man sollte schon die Wohnung absichern, aber Man muss aus einer Wohnung kein Bunker machen.

Wie gesagt mir geht es nur um die kurze Zeit wo er krabbeln tut und bis er weiß was er darf und nicht darf.


----------



## Deeron (5. September 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Also ich finde man sollte schon die Wohnung absichern, aber Man muss aus einer Wohnung kein Bunker machen.
> 
> Wie gesagt mir geht es nur um die kurze Zeit wo er krabbeln tut und bis er weiß was er darf und nicht darf.



Genau das was ich versuche zu sagen. Danke ^^

Edit: ich frag mich, wie ich mein Babyalter überlebt habe?

Edit 2 und BtT: Wie wäre es denn, die hinteren Boxen per Schwenkarm an die Wand zu montieren?


----------



## dragonlort (5. September 2013)

Wird nicht gehen da hinter den boxen gleich die schrägen mit den Fenster anfangen tut


----------



## Deeron (5. September 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Wird nicht gehen da hinter den boxen gleich die schrägen mit den Fenster anfangen tut



Ich schaue heute abend mal, ob ich welche finde, die Kippbar sind.


----------



## dragonlort (5. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

So hier mal die bilder, wen ihr noch welche braucht sagt bescheid.

So eine frage habe ich noch bei den Cantons 470.2 wie weit kann ich die an die wand schieben? so das der klang nicht beeiflust wird.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Boxen an die Wand zu schieben beeinflusst immer den Klang. Ob das ein positiver oder negativer Einfluss ist musst du selber herausfinden. Das kann man pauschal nicht so ohne weiteres sagen, dazu ist es auch ein wenig Geschmackssache. 

Was man pauschal sagen kann ist, dass der Bass an der Wand mehr wird und dafür die Räumlichkeit leidet. 

Deine Rears leben den Bilder nach sehr gefährlich... die fallen ja schier beim Betrachten durch den Augendruck um


----------



## dragonlort (5. September 2013)

Ja der eine am fenster, aber anders geht's nicht


----------



## MetallSimon (6. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Schau doch einfach mal bei http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...sprecher&rh=i:aps,k:deckenhalter+lautsprecher , der Sanus Systems Universal-Lautsprecherhalterung silber: Amazon.de: Elektronik wäre doch nicht schlecht oder? Die Kabel würde ich dann an der Decke entlang legen, z.B. mit Wentronic Kabelführung für Schreibtisch schwarz 5er Set: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## dragonlort (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Ich bräuchte er für die schrägen welche, oder kann ich die auch aus dem link nehmen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Die mit dem Gelenk drin könnte man durchaus für Dachschrägen nehmen wenn die Boxen vom Gewicht passen


----------



## dragonlort (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

die boxen wie 3.4kg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Dann sollte dieser Halter gerade reichen, auf den Bildern kann man sogar auf dem vorletzten Bild die Montage an einer Schräge sehen


----------



## Zappaesk (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*



dragonlort schrieb:


> die boxen wie 3.4gk


 
Gilokramm?


----------



## dragonlort (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

habs gesehen^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Nein er meint Gigakilo, da entspricht in etwa einer Hektotonne


----------



## Zappaesk (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Giga würde man doch aber mit nem G abkürzen und nicht mit nem g!


----------



## dragonlort (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Ja ja Reitet auf mir rum nur weil ich die Buchstaben vertauscht habe

So zurück zum thema  was haltet ihr von den Halterungen?  Könnte ich die an den schrägen machen?

Habe aber die befürchtung, das die boxen da zu steil nach unten zeigen da ich den nur neigen und schwenken kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung. Nein die Halterungen sind nicht brauchbar, da: *Neigen: 7º*


----------



## the.hai (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Also ich hab zwar noch keine Kinder (thanks god^^), aber mein Neffe ist jetzt nen dreiviertel Jahr alt, also genau in der Umstellung vom Krabbeln zum Laufen.

Der ist nie ohne Aufsicht unterwegs. Meine Wohnung ist absolut nicht kindersicher, aber durch die konsequente Aufsicht hat meine Schwester keine Bedenken ihn bei mir zu lassen. Ich denke da sollte man jetzt nicht maßgeblich übertreiben. Wichtig sind nur alle Gefahren zu verhindern, wo man nicht schnell genug reagieren könnte (Steckdosen z.B.). Aber wenn der Kleine zielstrebig auf das Soundsystem zurobbt, dann sollte man halt aufpassen^^

*Zwischenstand ist jetzt, dass die FrontLS so bleiben und die HeckLS an die Schräge gedübelt werden?*


----------



## dragonlort (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Genauso sieht es aus. Habe meine Frau von überzeugt das er die Standboxen nicht so leicht um kippen kann. Aber bei den Rear sieht es schon anderes aus. Deswegen kommen die an die wand erstens ist es dann sicherrer und 2ten sieht es besser aus und die Ständer stehen nicht immer im weg.

Also welche Halterungen könnte ich den dafür jetzt verwenden?

Wie ihr ja auf die bilder sehen tut kommt eine box an einer graden wann und die andere box an der schräge, da wo zwischen den fenster noch ein Pfosten ist.

Edit: Ich habe grade im Nubert Forum gelesen, da hat einer das selbe Problem wie ich mit der Schräge und da meinte einer er solle sie hinter der Couch legen.

Zitat:
Ich hab bei beengten Platzverhältnissen gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, die Rears hinters Sofa zu legen und nach oben strahlen zu lassen. Macht einen wunderbar diffusen Raumeindruck und ist m.E.n. sogar mehr als nur ein Kompromiss.
Mit deinen jetztigen Rears einfach mal ausprobieren [natürlich Pegel hochdrehen].


Die frage ist ob das so geht mir meine Jamos s 602?


----------



## Zappaesk (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Die frage ist ob das so geht mir meine Jamos s 602?


 
Gegenfragen, warum soll das nicht gehen? Und warum probierst du es nicht einfach aus?


----------



## dragonlort (14. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

ja das werde ich auch morgen gleich tun.  Aber wie sieht es den jetzt mit den Halterungen aus? habe zwar auch schon selbst gesucht, aber nix gefunden.


----------



## stevie4one (16. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

Wie wäre es denn mit so einer Halterung? Man beachte das User-Bild von der Wandschräge ...


----------



## dragonlort (16. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

super das ist gut, da hat er die auch an der schräge hängen. und für 20€ incl  kann man nicht meckern. Danke dir.  Aber erst teste ich das mit den boxen hinter der Couch.

Edit:Habe grade gelesen der hersteller gibt zwar das bis 3.5Kg geht aber eine user hat geschreiben das er welche mit 2.8Kg hat und die sich schon nach untern ziehen tun.


----------



## stevie4one (16. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

So etwas könnte doch auch schon ausreichen?


----------



## dragonlort (16. September 2013)

*AW: Klemmstange für Standboxen*

bei der halterung ist das problem ich kann nur nach oben oder untenr einstellen aber nicht nach rechts oder links


----------

